# New member with some questions



## young hp (May 26, 2007)

Well before I ask, My name is Ian. Im currently 15 years old, and I've been in love with cars since I was 6. I've always hated ricers, and TBH im a Domestic car fan myself, but Ive been looking at a 240sx. What I was wondering was that How much would it cost to buy a 240sx, an RB26DETT engine(i'm swapping it myself with a few friends), and mounts/downpipe? Second question is that how long will this setup last on the stock suspension and drivetrain?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

heres a link


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The RB26DETT an expensive transplant. The twin turbo makes no sense in a 4-banger. Consider doing an SR20DET transplant.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hey rogoman... huh?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> hey rogoman... huh?


What's up??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i was commenting on your post, lol. an rb makes no sense in a 4 banger?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

My bad! Misplaced words. I guess what I should have said is 'a twin turbo setup on a 4-banger motor makes no sense'. I know the RBs are inline 6 cylinders.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, i figured you did...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

rogo must have been drunk when he wrote that post lol. its all cool rogo we know you know what your talking about


----------



## young hp (May 26, 2007)

So, how much are we talking here? For an RB26 swap or even an RB25?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

get ready for a good 8-9 k for something simple. (that is a very rough estimate)


----------



## 91240SXGuy (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd start small & work your way up, however, if ya got the $$$$ and time do it to it. Only reason I sayin this is because your 15 (right?) - hence no lience (I know I can't spell'doh) and no experience (I'm assuming - don't get me wrong, I don't know). 

I started out with a KA24 & slowly built it up as I leared how to drift. Now it's ready for a turbo kit that almost equals that of an SR20 with turbo.

Good luck & remember practice random acts of randomness.
PeAcE


----------

